# Winter Mushrooms 2017



## trahn008

Some can be found thru the winter. Mostly poly type mushrooms. I like to pick my medical mushrooms during the winter because I believe they have the best value at this time. Chaga is one of the big targets come winter for me. Happy Hunting!!


----------



## Olga

Found a nice hen today , left 3 small ones behind. It's not over yet.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Found these 2 weeks ago before this arctic chill came in. Was stoked on the enoki or velvitipes. Also thought it was cool that I found its lookalike which I believe is deadly galerina. I printed them both. Enoki was white galerina was brown. Also those Amber jelly roll. They are actually not that bad I dehydrated them then rehydrated in beef broth with Worcester sauce mixed in if you don't mind the texture there actually kinda tasty.


----------



## Antiquated notions

Maybe brick caps?



































Some other stuff I came upon


----------



## trahn008

AN love it... Diehard mushroom hunter... The season never ends!!!!


----------



## tommyjosh

Antiquated notions said:


> View attachment 3535
> View attachment 3536
> View attachment 3537
> View attachment 3538
> View attachment 3539
> Maybe brick caps?
> View attachment 3540
> View attachment 3541
> View attachment 3542
> View attachment 3543
> View attachment 3544
> Some other stuff I came upon


Cool that you are finding mushrooms in the snow


----------



## trahn008

Couldn't get an ID on this one, but think it's a Bolete!


----------



## sb

Might be a "Portland Bolete" . . . ha!


----------

